# O.o new colour morph of ram.



## Tropicana

Hey everyone while i was checking a few things out i ran into this. The Electric Blue Ram. Another colour variation. maybe this could clear up some confusion i seen in another thread a week or so ago.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.asp?idProduct=492&item=Electric Blue Ram 2.5


----------



## shaneo

would totally love them!!!
and some normal ones...

hey, is there a difference between angel rams and balloon/butterfly rams?


----------



## Tropicana

Yes Butterfly rams are actually German Blue rams and Balloon rams are a Deformed version of these. Angel Rams are just one more variety, some with elongated fins. All in all the strongest is the German blue ram since they are the Originals that were bred into angel/Balloon rams.


----------



## Hitch

WOW, that looks amazing. I WANT THEM!!!

wonder if they are available in Canada/Gta yet


----------



## papik

thanks for the upload... if anyone spots these in the GTA make sure to let us know where......


----------



## Tropicana

Anytime guys. I heard there was some in a big als but i am am not sure but i think it was Scarborough?... called Neon Rams...


----------



## Hitch

Well not in scarb BA this week/last week at least. Dont worry, I will let you guys know if there are any in Scarb.


----------



## Cory

Very Nice. Haven't heard of them being for sale in Ontario yet. I know there are a few folks here who work for fish stores or pet store fish depts. that might be able to look at the ordering lists and see if these are on them. My guess though is that those guys are being bred in the U.S. and in such high demand that they cannot be exported yet.


----------



## menagerie

One of the local importers just sent out an email on this morph.

The prices are as follows. Medium sized =$90.00 Large sized=$110.00

They also said they would only bring them in if there were enough stores interested in ordering for the initial purchase.

I think we'll wait until the fall when we finish our renovations  and the price is more realistic.


----------



## Hitch

wow 90 for a med sized (Im guessing 1"), ya good call on waiting a bit for ordering.


----------



## shaneo

I'll stick to Discus


----------



## Platypus

Hmm... I still say that the German Rams are nicer. When they are mature, the black marking around the mouth looks totally sinister. These dont seem to have that. O well.


----------



## Hitch

COnsidering the inflated price is not due to restricted/limited export/import. Its just because its a cool colour morph and just came out. I would give it some time before spending a fortune on them.

90 dollars a ram is a little rediculous.


----------



## Platypus

I think its 30 dollars a piece, no?


----------



## Hitch

menagerie said:


> One of the local importers just sent out an email on this morph.
> 
> The prices are as follows. Medium sized =$90.00 Large sized=$110.00
> 
> They also said they would only bring them in if there were enough stores interested in ordering for the initial purchase.
> 
> I think we'll wait until the fall when we finish our renovations  and the price is more realistic.


30 on that site, but.....read above.


----------



## Tropicana

Thats rediculous lol thanks for the info menagerie. 

I think i will wait a while before i get a pair. I eventually plan to revamp my 180 gal into SA Cichlid tank so i will be trying to get a pair of each colour morph. no deformity's though... balloon fail rams..


----------



## Platypus

Thats such an investment. I wouldn't want to risk it. Just think, what if it died. Damn, 100$ gone.


----------



## MacFish

Platypus said:


> Thats such an investment. I wouldn't want to risk it. Just think, what if it died. Damn, 100$ gone.


my first group of EBJD's were $20 each. I lost all 6 within 6 weeks


----------



## Platypus

Sorry for your loss but think of having 6 of these. $600 down the drain.


----------



## Hitch

MacFish said:


> my first group of EBJD's were $20 each. I lost all 6 within 6 weeks


Yap....with this hobby, there is no escape from sizable financial loses once in a while.


----------



## BillD

Hitch said:


> Yap....with this hobby, there is no escape from sizable financial loses once in a while.


LOL. There is a way to avoid the sizeable financial losses, and that is to buy fish inexpensively. For example, my 6 Orange Head Tapajos cost $7.00, and my 10 Rotkeils cost $9.00. This hobby does not have to be expensive to be enjoyable. Personally, I find the less I spend the more I enjoy it.


----------



## papik

nobody in their right mind would pay that price.......


----------



## Enki

BillD said:


> LOL. There is a way to avoid the sizeable financial losses, and that is to buy fish inexpensively. For example, my 6 Orange Head Tapajos cost $7.00, and my 10 Rotkeils cost $9.00. This hobby does not have to be expensive to be enjoyable. Personally, I find the less I spend the more I enjoy it.


Only if those prices would be true with the plecos on my wishlist.


----------



## tooslow

this can be an expensive hobby for sure. with the initial equipment set up and then having to stock with fish... i couldn't pay those prices.


----------



## juanitow

The prices are that high because people are willing to pay for them. Different strokes for different folks I suppose.

I reckon most that are depleting the stock and driving up prices are those who are either intense hobbyists, or people hoping that they will return dividends by producing fry while the prices are still up.


----------



## Hitch

BillD said:


> LOL. There is a way to avoid the sizeable financial losses, and that is to buy fish inexpensively. For example, my 6 Orange Head Tapajos cost $7.00, and my 10 Rotkeils cost $9.00. This hobby does not have to be expensive to be enjoyable. Personally, I find the less I spend the more I enjoy it.


well another testament to the difference in the taste. Although I dont base my enjoyment of a hobby based how little or how much I spend on it. It just happen that my fav kind of fish is a little more costly. I'm sure most fancy pleco lovers would agree.


----------



## Tropicana

I like to buy the reasonably expensive fish so i can breed them and share them with people for cheaper and giving them healthier fish . Unless if its wild caught lol...


----------



## Hitch

Tropicana said:


> I like to buy the reasonably expensive fish so i can breed them and share them with people for cheaper and giving them healthier fish . Unless if its wild caught lol...


 Sharing the love


----------



## *Danny***

*Altum anglefish*

Hi Everyone you know where I can get some Altum angle in GTA?

THX


----------



## Hitch

*Danny*** said:


> Hi Everyone you know where I can get some Altum angle in GTA?
> 
> THX


try posting on the market place forum.


----------



## papik

I saw these electric blue rams at dragon aquarium today. 1 for $40 or 2 for $70


----------



## KnaveTO

I may have to swing by there on my lunch tomorrow.


----------



## slobodan

I don't like when they produce these artificial modifications. Why not stick with natural?


----------



## Hitch

slobodan said:


> I don't like when they produce these artificial modifications. Why not stick with natural?


its not artificial modification...its only selective breeding.


----------



## KnaveTO

slobodan said:


> I don't like when they produce these artificial modifications. Why not stick with natural?


Artificial modifications are dyed fish and genetically altered fish... these are a bred mutation from the original.


----------



## Hitch

KnaveTO said:


> Artificial modifications are dyed fish and genetically altered fish... these are a bred mutation from the original.


agreed, electric blue rams are along the same lines as: all variants of angels (aside from wild/altum), electric blue jack dempseys, all colour variants of mollys, platys and guppys, most colours of discus, all fancy goldfish, all koi, any common albino fish, most oscars...I think theres more, but cant think of any right now....

oh, right and swordtails, longfinned anything, lyertail anything....and i cant believe I forgot this one...Betta..LOL


----------



## Tropicana

hahaha indeed hitch, almost everything has been tinkered with now days, but they are usually still the same species and not hybridized which is good. But i agree about mutations they are disgusting, Balloon mollies look hideous same with balloon rams. I am also not a fan of the long fin variety of fish out there because it impedes the fishes ability to swim right. BUT colour variations by selective breeding i can agree with as it as still the fish but its Genes for that colour are specifically bred 'in'. Artificial modifications, well the fish is doing his duty lol they modify them selves in our housings by spawning, we just choose the ones that look the best and keep going.


----------



## Hitch

Tropicana said:


> hahaha indeed hitch, almost everything has been tinkered with now days, but they are usually still the same species and not hybridized which is good. But i agree about mutations they are disgusting, Balloon mollies look hideous same with balloon rams. I am also not a fan of the long fin variety of fish out there because it impedes the fishes ability to swim right. BUT colour variations by selective breeding i can agree with as it as still the fish but its Genes for that colour are specifically bred 'in'. Artificial modifications, well the fish is doing his duty lol they modify them selves in our housings by spawning, we just choose the ones that look the best and keep going.


lol, well said. Though to be honest, I am a fan of the longfin BN plecos....XD

but yes, I agree with hybrids, bred ins and balloons.


----------



## Jonathan

I beleive Jerry's Tropical Fish Room in Brantford has EBR's for sale.


----------



## exoskeletal

Very cool fish. I still like the look of the original GBR's I think. The contrast of different colours on one fish is always appealing. Although one constant electric blue is nice too.


----------

